# Accu-chek Aviva combo TBR ...



## treasure_ireland (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to have 20% extra insulin today, so when i program the TBR, do i set it to 20% or 120%.

I was confused, as i did 20% thinking it would be 20% extra, but im now thinking its giving me 20% less.

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shiv (Jun 22, 2011)

Hiya I know I don't use the Roche and I'm a bit late but thought I would answer anyway.

With my pump, when I go to temp basal, it has + or - next to all the percentages.

What happens when you try to select a lower basal? Does it have a - next to it? 

Email Shelley, she should know


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 22, 2011)

treasure_ireland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to have 20% extra insulin today, so when i program the TBR, do i set it to 20% or 120%.
> 
> ...



120% if you have set it to 20% then you have in fact deducted 80% of your basal. Well that would be the case on my pump.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, on my daughters pump we would go to 120% for 20% increase and down to 80% for 20% decrease, she has medtronic veo pump. Once out of main menu and screen is blank you can check how much basal is being used by pressing the ESC button which also summerises the last bolus and active insulin at that current time as well.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the combo - 120% is the one you want.  If you then look in "My Data" it will have increased your basal TDD, so you will know it's right.


----------

